# Porksicles or Lollichops plus...



## Old Dave (Apr 14, 2014)

This cook was done on the GMG Davy Crockett cooker and consisted of some Porksicles, some Slab Potatoes on a stick, and a block of Spam for some Spam Slyders. 







I prepped the slab potatoes by washing the potatoes first, then cutting them into about 3/4” thick slices, and then putting each slice on a stick. Next, I brushed on a coat of Peanut oil and then added my herbs and spices which in this cook was some Garlic salt and fresh cracked black pepper. Other spices and herbs that can be used on this treat are Italian seasoning, thyme, rosemary, basil, chives, dill, oregano, and dried onions to name a few. I sometimes will sprinkle on some Parmesan cheese later into the cook for a different taste. 






Not much prep for my Spam...just added a light coat of my favorite rub and it was ready for the fire. 






Rolled my little cooker around to the cooking patio and fired it up. Beautiful morning with a temp of about 55 degrees. I set the cooking temp to 365 degrees and let it come to temp and then loaded my food.






Used my raised cooking grid to get it all on the cooker. 






While that was cooking, I prepped my Porksicles by cutting the pork loin into about 3/4” thick slices and then putting them on a stick. Sprinkled on a light coat of rub and they were ready for the fire. 






As soon as my first round was off the cooker, I loaded my Porksicles and later into the cook, I added some sauce and cooked them until done at about 145 degrees internal. 

The results of the cook:






Slab potatoes came out great as usual...hard to beat this treat!






The Porksicles or Lollichops looked great as well just off the cooker. 






Love that crispy skin on the Spam...just had to have a sandwich. 






This is my Spam Slyder...put a little horsey sauce on the Slyder bun and then added some lettuce, tomato, and onion for my sandwich. Also added some slaw, a chunk of slab potato, and some fruit to complete the plate. 

Gotta love “stick” food!!


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 14, 2014)

Dave you always have very unique cooks and great posts, I really enjoy seeing what you do.


----------



## Bosko (Apr 14, 2014)

cool idea


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 14, 2014)

Got to try that thanks. Just happen to have a bunch of bamboo skewers laying around here which needs using.


----------

